# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  new amplify O2...wow...

## UpstateTank

Tried the new amplify O2 today for the first time...dont know what the hell was changed from the first one but goddamn it was for the better!

With the old amplify for me it was:
Pumps- Amplify < Noshotgun
Energy/Focus- Amplify > Noshotgun

the new amplify its:
pumps- Amplify > Noshotgun
energy/focus- Amplify > Noshotgun

I took 12 caps w/ a half tab ephedrine (i <3 stacking stims  :Big Grin: ) and pure MCC...goddamn was it INTENSE

http://agxsports.com/amplify.html

----------


## l2elapse

do the amplify alone without the epherdrine and then make your results

----------


## Kaioken

12 mgs is a negligible amount of Ephedrine, enough for mild Bronchiole Dilation but not much stim

plus I think UpstateTank has been using Ephedrine or the ECA stack in much higher doses for the past couple of weeks, so the fact he cut down to a mere 12 mgs says ALOT about Amplify 02

----------


## UpstateTank

> do the amplify alone without the epherdrine and then make your results


I have a high tolerance for stims...i have been running a continuous eca stack for the past 6 weeks (w/ benadryl every 3rd week to keep my receptors fresh) @ E-25mg C-200mg A-81mg 3x per day

On my craziest day it was 12 caps of the old amplify, 4 caps of AMP and the eca stack...that was a FUN DAY LOL :Rockon:

----------


## spywizard

damn it.. got mine today, but didn't make it to the gym.. tomorrow..

----------


## Kaioken

a mere 12 mgs of Ephedrine will activates things for the True Stim Users.
and the fact that they will use less total E in part because of Amplify 02 is healthier then the typical full out dose.

Amplify 02 alone will be PLEANTY for MOST USERS.

again 12 mgs is NOTHING lol, but WITH Amplify 02 its amazing, its like finding a secret rocket fuel you can consume lol

NOT!! for most users

----------


## RANA

I may have to try it soon

----------


## UpstateTank

did back/bis today...WOW

my lats were puffed out like a goddamn balloon...my forearms are on the verge of exploding LOL and my bis are pumped to shit

i LIKE this stuff!

----------


## y100adics

Is this the same supp sold on BB.com?

----------


## JohnboyF

12 caps??? i have high tolernce too...

damn it they dont ship to canada  :Frown:

----------


## Kaioken

> 12 caps??? i have high tolernce too...
> 
> damn it they dont ship to canada



 :Frown:  Canada is hard on the customs 

as far as Dose Amplify 02 from what we know is about 4 products in one:

potent Energy and Focus, CEE, , Nitric oxide Pumps , Nutrient delivery, and preferential fat burning while working out.

The Concord Jet of NO, CEE, and Focus Amplifier, and it took a long time to make it.

SO happpy that people love it  :Heart:  it means alot on a creative level  :Smilie:

----------


## l2elapse

have you thought about selling it on Ebay for the people in Canada?

----------


## Kaioken

customs is still hardcore no matter what
and we wont let people lose money

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

12 caps? Isnt that overdoing it? lol Isnt something like take 3 caps 45min before workout?

----------


## UpstateTank

yes...ergopharm AMP wuld b

but amplify the suggested serviing size is 12  :Big Grin:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> yes...ergopharm AMP wuld b
> 
> but amplify the suggested serviing size is 12



is it really? lol, or r u full of shit? 12 caps? How long does that last? 3 days? lol

----------


## UpstateTank

> is it really? lol, or r u full of shit? 12 caps? How long does that last? 3 days? lol


no its really 12!!

the amount of powder thats in the capsules is probably around the amount of powder in 1 scoop of no shotgun

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> no its really 12!!
> 
> the amount of powder thats in the capsules is probably around the amount of powder in 1 scoop of no shotgun



lol intetresting... so the PureMCC 2hrs before, and 12caps(1 serving) of amplify 45 min before?

How many servings are in the bottle? if the serving size is 12..

----------


## UpstateTank

> lol intetresting... so the PureMCC 2hrs before, and 12caps(1 serving) of amplify 45 min before?
> 
> How many servings are in the bottle? if the serving size is 12..


i take my pure mcc right along w/ the amplify...then ill wait the 45 min

theres 20 servings in 1 bottle...so if you lift 5x a week itll last ya a month!

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> i take my pure mcc right along w/ the amplify...then ill wait the 45 min
> 
> theres 20 servings in 1 bottle...so if you lift 5x a week itll last ya a month!



nice. Might have get some of that. Shotgun did nothing for me.  :Frown:

----------


## Kaioken

some only need 7-8 caps, while other need a bit more

12 is the cieling dose so a unit of Amplify 02 will last most 4-6 weeks  :Smilie:

----------


## Kaioken

> nice. Might have get some of that. Shotgun did nothing for me.



Amplify 02 plus Raw MCC will give you all the POWER you need and then some, trust it bro

really mean that

----------


## UpstateTank

> Amplify 02 plus Raw MCC will give you all the POWER you need and then some, trust it bro
> 
> really mean that


i attest to that!

----------


## TheDfromGC

it says "new amplify 02" meaning new version of old amp, but old amp is made by ergopharm and this one is made by the company agx? did the company change its name or are these two supps unrelated?

----------


## UpstateTank

> it says "new amplify 02" meaning new version of old amp, but old amp is made by ergopharm and this one is made by the company agx? did the company change its name or are these two supps unrelated?


2 totally differetn supps

Amplify O2 is made by AGX...its a preworkout NO booster...and a damn good one at that  :Big Grin: 

AMP is crack in pill form, made by ergopharm LOL

----------


## TheDfromGC

gotcha

----------


## mg316

I'm gonna try amplify 02 after I finish my bottle of the n02 black

----------


## Kaioken

think many will be VERY suprised just how good a full dose of Amplify 02 is with RawMCC

"insane" is not uncommon to hear  :Smilie:

----------


## UpstateTank

"insane" is an understatement--the strength stack (amplify + mcc) is r-tarded!

I was outta my f-in mind today during LEGGGZ
My quads are uber-pumped im not gonna be able to walk tommorow...or friday...probably saturday  :Frown: 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## savax

Isn't it a little overpriced compared to Shotgun and NOXplode?

----------


## UpstateTank

wouldnt put noxplode in the same ballpark as amplify...id even be hesitant to put shotgun in it too

you get what you pay for w/ this stuff

----------


## Liftnainez

whats this pure mcc stuff

----------


## UpstateTank

its magnesium creatine chelate

----------


## bigman13

whats the best site to buy this and the MCC at?

----------


## UpstateTank

http://agxsports.com/amplify.html

this is the only place selling it now

----------


## Liftnainez

75 bucks with shipping for the both of them?

----------


## Kaioken

promo sale soon

the full Stack ( 2 products 4-6 week supply) will be $59.99
shipping is 3 days express as well, as it is now.  :Smilie: 

now its $64.99 ( 2 products 4-6 week supply)

----------


## ckyass

what is raw mcc?

----------


## Kaioken

> what is raw mcc?



http://www.agxsports.com/RawMCC.html <-----Click on link :Smilie: 


RawMCC would be a Rapid Strength Enhancer and,

Amplify 02 would be like NO shotgun.

so the Two together are remarkable is what they yield in terms of Pumps and Power output, and just straight up Muscle

----------


## Kaioken

http://www.agxsports.com/gcovery.html <--- Gcovery for added mass, immune system, and muscle recovery

----------


## Kaioken

> I'm gonna try amplify 02 after I finish my bottle of the n02 black


hope it goes well bro

----------


## mg316

> hope it goes well bro


I already have noticed an increase in my strength, and I can pump out more reps, but I still wanna try the *********.

----------


## lookingtopumpharder

Hey - just wondered whether this product is available in Australia? Or, is it an allowable import if I order it from Australia?

----------


## RANA

I just order some, I can't wait to get it. Hopefully it lasts, my NO Shotgun results faded away for me.

----------


## UpstateTank

well had my first day back after a week off getting FAT on spring break LOL

I forgot how AMAZING amplify + MCC is...i had chest and tris 2day...I needed a bra by the end of chest, and tris were like hanging slabs of BEEF  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaioken

!!!!

----------


## Sigmaguy2

so it seems there are some definite recommendations of amplify+mcc over NO Shotgun. I have been using No Shotgun for about 3 months and am starting to get used to it. Anymore results from users?

----------


## mg316

I just ordered some amplify 02

----------


## savax

> so it seems there are some definite recommendations of amplify+mcc over NO Shotgun. I have been using No Shotgun for about 3 months and am starting to get used to it. Anymore results from users?



I know there's been a lot of promotion for Amplify, but VPX works great and is cheaper. I'm having great results. Try adding a little plain CEE post-workout for more results, or alternate between that and Axis Lab's SMASH

----------


## UpstateTank

another day w/ amplify n MCC, another KICKASS workout

I brought my lil measuring tape to the gym today...arms were 17.5" PUMPED  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sigmaguy2

can you take the MCC and Amp together or should you take the MCC 3 hours before like suggested??

----------


## UpstateTank

ive been taking mine right along w/ the amplify

----------


## Kaioken

hi! :Smilie: 

3 hours Pre is Best with MCC trust me

and also HYDRATION IS KEY if you take the MCC 3 hours Pre 

and then just take Amplify 02 30-45 minute Prelift and BOOM your full blast Pre workout

Phosphate, No2 and Nuerotrpoic loaded

it WILL be awesome.

----------


## UpstateTank

o-tay ill try dat TOMMOROW  :Big Grin:

----------


## RANA

I can't do that, I get up at 5' in the mornning and I am at the gym by 6'. I wish I could. What if I pre mix my MCC that night before, around 10 PM and take it around 2 or 3 AM. Will mixing it in water for a few hours dissolve any effects of MCC?

----------


## mg316

I had my first workout today on amplify 02 and I was pumped like a mofo!!!

----------


## Kaioken

> I had my first workout today on amplify 02 and I was pumped like a mofo!!!



can you elaborate? :Smilie: 

just its really fun for me to know what people get out of it.

Please let us know details

lol sorry to be cheesy but its true

----------


## Kaioken

> I can't do that, I get up at 5' in the mornning and I am at the gym by 6'. I wish I could. What if I pre mix my MCC that night before, around 10 PM and take it around 2 or 3 AM. Will mixing it in water for a few hours dissolve any effects of MCC?



Ultimately as long as you daily Phosphate load ( take MCC daily ) you will be great, the only other thing is to make sure your hydrated , thats is KEY for the real results.

----------


## mg316

Hey Kaioken, yesterday I did back, and increased my 2rep max for deadlifts by 20lbs! This stuff is definitely working!

----------


## vdouble

Hay If im working on losing weight and cutting muscle i sthis stuff good for me to take?

----------


## Sigmaguy2

have you gotten any bloating off this so far? I am on a lean mass/cutting diet getting prepared for summer and know that I tend to hold a lot of water when using creatine. I am using Shotgun right now and dont notice too much

----------


## UpstateTank

> Hay If im working on losing weight and cutting muscle i sthis stuff good for me to take?


im cutting right now and its werkin GREAT 4 me  :Big Grin: 




> have you gotten any bloating off this so far? I am on a lean mass/cutting diet getting prepared for summer and know that I tend to hold a lot of water when using creatine. I am using Shotgun right now and dont notice too much


nope no bloat...just straight focus and PUMPS  :Big Grin: 

in other preworkout NO products ive tried (mainly no explode + superpump) it would get me bloated n soft  :Frown:

----------


## Prada

Oh sh*t!
Amplify 02+MCC > NO Shotgun?

The only thing I didnt like about NO Shotgun was that I didnt feel any stronger(as with all creatine products) whatsoever. The pumps and mental focus were pretty good. Ill try megadosing while adding some CEE caps into the equation.

Great stuff for the summer, looked pumped all day.  :Big Grin: 
Ill try this combo this summer

----------


## Kaioken

> Hay If im working on losing weight and cutting muscle i sthis stuff good for me to take?



oh yes most Definite.

Amplify 02 has Nuerotropics that double as potent Fat Burners /and Fat translocators

----------


## Kaioken

> have you gotten any bloating off this so far? I am on a lean mass/cutting diet getting prepared for summer and know that I tend to hold a lot of water when using creatine. I am using Shotgun right now and dont notice too much



no Bloat :Smilie:  and most recent feedback:

"ok so one week in on amp and mcc. ..........man the pumps are great. people think i put on 20lbs. i look like i doubled in size when im lifting. so far liking it."

----------


## scottish

Can you post a link to your site where you can buy them as a package deal? 

Thanks.

----------


## Kennedy

Tank noticed you were taking an ECA stack....trying taking doses 6 x's per day by splitting dosages in half....scientifically proven to be more effective.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Tank noticed you were taking an ECA stack....trying taking doses 6 x's per day by splitting dosages in half....scientifically proven to be more effective.


ive been off the eca for quite some time now, but ill be starting it back up again soon  :Big Grin: 

ill give dat a try!  :Big Grin:  thanks bro!

----------


## HORSE~

> Can you post a link to your site where you can buy them as a package deal? 
> 
> Thanks.


www.AGXsports.com

----------


## Kennedy

> ive been off the eca for quite some time now, but ill be starting it back up again soon 
> 
> ill give dat a try!  thanks bro!



NP if you need the link to that source(of information that is) let me know via PM and i'll shoot it your way.

----------


## UpstateTank

well had my last day w/ amplify O2 2day...back n bis...lats were SWOLE as shit and bi's/forearms were hella-VASCULAR  :EEK!:  !!!  :Big Grin: 

It was my first time using stims in about 4 days cause i went home this weekend...i felt like a crackhead LOL

About an hour after my workout I measured my bis and they were 17"...NICE  :Big Grin: 

so my overall verdict of amplify O2 + MCC:
Hands down takes the cake as the BEST preworkout NO ive ever tried (beats out no explode, superpump, and my former fav no-shotgun) by leaps and bounds

The focus is unlike other no-booster ive ever tried, and the pumps are just this side of being painful/retarded...LOL

Time to buy some more!

----------


## scottish

Thanks Horse

----------


## worldpower

do these pumps last all day or only while your working out?

----------


## UpstateTank

i wouldnt call them quite "all day" but they definitely last long beyond your workout

Like i said yesterday my arms were 17" an hour after my workout, and cold they're around 16.5-16.75"

Not to mention the goddamn FOREARM cramps i had all last nite  :Frown:

----------


## Prada

> Not to mention the goddamn FOREARM cramps i had all last nite



You poor thing....







 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UpstateTank

> You poor thing....


i couldnt even whack it last nite!!  :Frown: 






 :Big Grin:

----------


## Prada

> i couldnt even whack it last nite!!


Wow they should really divulge that side effect on the bottle. Fortunatly when it comes to whacking....I become ambidextrous. So no problems here


 :Big Grin:

----------


## UpstateTank

:LOL:

----------


## scottish

Does it give ya like a burning pump?

----------


## lookingtopumpharder

Hey, just wondered if it is possible to get this in Australia?

----------


## UpstateTank

> Does it give ya like a burning pump?


i wouldnt describe it as burning...id describe it as f'in CRAZY  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sigmaguy2

alright just placed my order..looking forward to all the hype. I will be kicking the NO Shotgun to the curb and giving this a try.

MCC 3 hours before workout.....then AMP 30 minutes prior. What should my first dose be? 8 caps?

----------


## UpstateTank

> alright just placed my order..looking forward to all the hype. I will be kicking the NO Shotgun to the curb and giving this a try.
> 
> MCC 3 hours before workout.....then AMP 30 minutes prior. What should my first dose be? 8 caps?


just as a comparison...i had some no-shotgun left over...took it today b4 the gym and it SUCKED

no energy/focus
no pumps
no nothing 

GOTTA GET SOME MORE AMPLIFY!  :Big Grin:

----------


## worldpower

i checked out bb.com and they said its discontinued, is that true?

----------


## Prada

> just as a comparison...i had some no-shotgun left over...took it today b4 the gym and it SUCKED
> 
> no energy/focus
> no pumps
> no nothing 
> 
> GOTTA GET SOME MORE AMPLIFY!


Addict,you should seriously contemplate attending AA meetings!!

----------


## Jiesel

gonna be purchasing the Amp02 and Raw w/ tomorows pay....as a previous fan of NO Shotgun for crazy focus and energy in the morning, Im looking forward to these results that are said to be better then NO Shotgun.

Any problems with mixing clen or hydrox hardcore in the equation while using this stuff preworkout? I'm in desper need of a pre workout energy supp, since I finished NO Shotgun 3-4 weeks ago I'v felt less energized for my workouts and feel a bit weaker for whatever reason.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Addict,you should seriously contemplate attending AA meetings!!


you meen SA meetings

Stimulants Anonymous

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Prada

> you meen SA meetings
> 
> Stimulants Anonymous


 :LOL:  

Im gonna give this stuff a try in a couple of months, still have a whole tub of Shotgun just sitting there.

----------


## UpstateTank

> gonna be purchasing the Amp02 and Raw w/ tomorows pay....as a previous fan of NO Shotgun for crazy focus and energy in the morning, Im looking forward to these results that are said to be better then NO Shotgun.
> 
> Any problems with mixing clen or hydrox hardcore in the equation while using this stuff preworkout? I'm in desper need of a pre workout energy supp, since I finished NO Shotgun 3-4 weeks ago I'v felt less energized for my workouts and feel a bit weaker for whatever reason.


kaioken reccomends NOT TAKING any other stims w/ amplify...especially clen ! This stuff is potent enuf by itself  :Big Grin:

----------


## mg316

I like amplify 02, this stuff gives me some crazy pumps during workout, and like tank says, it makes you focus on killing some weights.

----------


## Sigmaguy2

Upstate, did I hear you say that this was very helpful when cutting or putting on lean mass???

----------


## spywizard

ya, know, now that you mention it.. it does help with cutting in that it allowed me to push more, and be less fatigued, and thus more disciplined in my eating..

----------


## KSUKC

New to the message boards.....check out this thread

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...21#post3415221

Read a lot about this product and going to try it......haven't found any info on how to take it considering full stomach/empty stomach......that routine I posted on there is my everyday thing so when would you suggest for me to take the MCC and Amplify

----------


## j4ever41

I guess everyone responds differently, I have tried new amp 02 for a few workouts and have felt very minimal benefits from it as a matter of fact no explode worked much better for me.

----------


## GonnaBeHuge

You guys really talked this stuff up, so I thought I'd give it a try! It should be here any minute (est. delivery today)..... Can't wait, Legs day today!!  :Evil2:

----------


## scottish

Ooooooooo, I like leg days..

----------


## Kaioken

Wow thanks guys :Smilie: 

Amplify 02 is a Strong as an Elite Athlete would want within healthy limits.
The Stimulant and CEE/NO Framework within Amplify 02 is SOLID and $$$, proper hydration activates the product so you MUST make sure to drink 20 ounces of water WITH your Amplify 02 and again another 20 ounces within 30 minutes after your serving.

In the RARE case the product is not as hardcore as you like SIMPLY add one cap of cheap Yohimbe HCL that you can get online for less then 10 bucks.

We did not add Yohimbe or other harsh stims because its really hit and miss with about 1 out of 3 users.

----------


## Sigmaguy2

for a first time user is 12 caps normal or should I start out with 8? Used a lot of stims in my day and currently using NO Shotgun. Also do any of you open up the caps and just pour out the powder or do you just down all 12 capsules??

----------


## Kaioken

> for a first time user is 12 caps normal or should I start out with 8? Used a lot of stims in my day and currently using NO Shotgun. Also do any of you open up the caps and just pour out the powder or do you just down all 12 capsules??


use 8-9 just to be safe then go up to 12.

must say if you open up the caps and put in grapefruit juice ( cuts taste and enhances absorption) it should be INSANE and hit you quick do to sublingual delivery and rapid assimilation in the gut do to no gelatin caps.

----------


## scottish

Thats how I used to take ripped fuel. Open up and put them in some Ice tea or a coke on the way to the gym.

----------


## RANA

> Wow thanks guys
> 
> Amplify 02 is a Strong as an Elite Athlete would want within healthy limits.
> The Stimulant and CEE/NO Framework within Amplify 02 is SOLID and $$$, proper hydration activates the product so you MUST make sure to drink 20 ounces of water WITH your Amplify 02 and again another 20 ounces within 30 minutes after your serving.
> 
> In the RARE case the product is not as hardcore as you like SIMPLY add one cap of cheap *Yohimbe HCL* that you can get online for less then 10 bucks.
> 
> We did not add Yohimbe or other harsh stims because its really hit and miss with about 1 out of 3 users.


Kaioken,
How much Yohimbe HCL? Ephedrine w/AMP 02 is no longer working for me. I guess it's just me.

----------


## Kaioken

> Kaioken,
> How much Yohimbe HCL? Ephedrine w/AMP 02 is no longer working for me. I guess it's just me.



no more then 5 mgs of yohimbe hcl

OR no more then 12.5mgs of Eph hcl


it will wok every time but may be very intense

----------


## RANA

> no more then 5 mgs of yohimbe hcl
> 
> OR no more then 12.5mgs of Eph hcl
> 
> 
> it will wok every time but may be very intense


Rgr, I'll give the yohimbe a try, the Eph is not working.

----------


## Sigmaguy2

It finally came in today...looking forward to getting started. So on the raw mcc it just says take a tsp each day. Does it have to be 3 hours pre-workout?? Also has anyone noticed any bloating off all the creatine consumption??

----------


## GonnaBeHuge

As much as it pisses me off, USPS didn't deliver on Sat like they were supposed to... :Madd:  so Leg day went as usual...

Today, hopefully the amplify will be here (mail should be here in an hour or so) and I am looking forward to shoulders/traps today  :7up:

----------


## GonnaBeHuge

Whoo hoo! Finally here!  :AaGreen22:  

I'm looking forward to my shoulder workout today..

Just to recap (since there is minimal instructions on the MCC):

MCC 1 teaspon 2hrs pre-workout
Amp02 30-45 min pre-workout?

Correct?

----------


## Jiesel

mine says MccRaw is backordered and I ordered It last week, says It wont be here for another 1.5 weeks....  : Damnit:  

another couple weeks of lazy workouts....

----------


## Kaioken

> mine says MccRaw is backordered and I ordered It last week, says It wont be here for another 1.5 weeks....  
> 
> another couple weeks of lazy workouts....



RawMCC sold out do to demand, but if you ordered it last week you should get it this week.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kaioken

> Whoo hoo! Finally here!  
> 
> I'm looking forward to my shoulder workout today..
> 
> Just to recap (since there is minimal instructions on the MCC):
> 
> MCC 1 teaspon 2hrs pre-workout
> Amp02 30-45 min pre-workout?
> 
> Correct?



Amplify 02 30-40 minutes Pre Workout HYDRATION IS KEY

Raw MCC once per day ( many use it about 3-4 hours Prewokout for acute Phosphate and Mag loading)

----------


## Kaioken

> It finally came in today...looking forward to getting started. So on the raw mcc it just says take a tsp each day. Does it have to be 3 hours pre-workout?? Also has anyone noticed any bloating off all the creatine consumption??



you can have the RawMCC any time in the day, just take it daily

and take Amplify 02 Pre Lifting

thanks!

----------


## worldpower

just ordered my amp 02, ill keep you updated with the results

----------


## lookingtopumpharder

Just wondered why this product is not available outside of the US?

----------


## Gonna Be HUGE

:Rockon:  Pretty good stuff for sure! My shoulder workout went great! Great Pump, pretty solid focus.

Kaioken, I'm a happy camper!  :7up:

----------


## scottish

Do you know when you will be getting more Raw?

----------


## Kaioken

> Do you know when you will be getting more Raw?


End of this week I believe

----------


## Kaioken

> Pretty good stuff for sure! My shoulder workout went great! Great Pump, pretty solid focus.
> 
> Kaioken, I'm a happy camper!



Awsome!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Kaioken

> just ordered my amp 02, ill keep you updated with the results



thanks  :Smilie: 

May it go well which it should :Smilie: 

HYDRATION IS KEY

----------


## Jiesel

kaioken, any tips for quicker absorption besides waking up earlier? I wake up at 8-8:15 and am at the gym by 9:15?....I'll be taking Raw and Amp.....I guess I could break the amp caps?

----------


## Kaioken

> ..I guess I could break the amp caps?


Yes do so with Grapefruit juice.
This will mask the taste well, and enhance uptake do to the Narigenin in Grapefruit.

it will hit harder quickly for sure do to added sublingual delivery as well

----------


## Sigmaguy2

just took 8 of them to start, and the mcc about 3 hours ago. Will have an update post workout. We will see how it works compared to NO Shotgun

I see you really advocating water consumption. Are you talking about chugging 20oz with the pills or just making sure you stay hydrated through the workout??

----------


## Kaioken

> just took 8 of them to start, and the mcc about 3 hours ago. Will have an update post workout. We will see how it works compared to NO Shotgun
> 
> I see you really advocating water consumption. Are you talking about chugging 20oz with the pills or just making sure you stay hydrated through the workout??



8 is a baseline dose for first time users
work your way up to 10-12 :Smilie:  if you can, if not stay at the dose that fits you best.

YES H20 is key to activate the products and also keep you hydrated for pumps, and just general performance.

Thanks guys for sharing, it means alot :Smilie:

----------


## ChiTownTommy

i think i am sold on this product, once i finsih the NO explode i am going to have to get myself some of this cause that NO eplode only works for the first 2 weeks for me and then nothing

----------


## INM

can anyone tell my why, when you order one Rapid Strength Stack the price is ~$70 but when you order two stacks the price is $213 !? Shouldnt it be the other way, buy two and its cheaper then ordering twice?!

----------


## Sigmaguy2

Doing 10 tonight. 8 didnt do much for me. I did notice about 40 minutes into the workout or 2 bottles of water it seemed to kick in. Seemed to get better as I drank more

----------


## scottish

That price doesnt equal 2 stacks. If one is $70 two of them should be $140. Yes?

----------


## Kaioken

> can anyone tell my why, when you order one Rapid Strength Stack the price is ~$70 but when you order two stacks the price is $213 !? Shouldnt it be the other way, buy two and its cheaper then ordering twice?!


wow 

That will be fixed by tomorrow AM


it should be $119.99 ( not including express shipping)

----------


## Kaioken

> Doing 10 tonight. 8 didnt do much for me. I did notice about 40 minutes into the workout or 2 bottles of water it seemed to kick in. Seemed to get better as I drank more



2 caps up or down will dictate the response Sir

we recommend to start off on the low end and work you way up to 12 IF that is posible

----------


## worldpower

Recieved my amp 02 today, took 8 pills with lots of water, 30 min later it gave me the best focus i have ever recieved, the energy felt great without the jitters,went to the gym and strength went up slightly but noticable, even though im on test and equipose cycle,i noticed an awsome increase in pump,lasts very long.
Give it 2 thumbs up product in my opinion is worth the money
im a salesman and im actually was thinking to replace my coffee with these pills on days that i need an extra boost, i have never felt this type of focus and concentration with any other product.

----------


## scottish

Any light headidness? (sp)...

----------


## worldpower

> Any light headidness? (sp)...


I didnt get light headed, maybe its because i eat before i go,

----------


## lookingtopumpharder

Hi, I know I am not a senior member or anything, but just wondered why I can't get an answer to my question? Was wondering why the product can't be sent to Australia as I would be really keen to try it.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Hi, I know I am not a senior member or anything, but just wondered why I can't get an answer to my question? Was wondering why the product can't be sent to Australia as I would be really keen to try it.


i believe ive red on the website due to the potency of the ingredients its only available in the US  :Frown:

----------


## Kaioken

> Hi, I know I am not a senior member or anything, but just wondered why I can't get an answer to my question? Was wondering why the product can't be sent to Australia as I would be really keen to try it.


Australia is seize happy, especially with complex formulas they don't understand.
They may say its ok to ship when you call customs, but when the Pack gets there it is another story.

Canada just considers most of the ingredients illegal

----------


## worldpower

> Australia is seize happy, especially with complex formulas they don't understand.
> They may say its ok to ship when you call customs, but when the Pack gets there it is another story.
> 
> Canada just considers most of the ingredients illegal



Funny, i always thought the U.S was the strictist country

----------


## RANA

> Funny, i always thought the U.S was the strictist country


Believe it our not the US is liberal (import/export) compared to most country's.

----------


## ChiTownTommy

how would this product work if i were to be takeing hydroxycut hardcore at the same time?

----------


## INM

> i believe ive red on the website due to the potency of the ingredients its only available in the US


f#ck, is that true? cause Im in Iceland and then im out of range by a few thousand miles...  :0icon Pissedoff:

----------


## worldpower

> how would this product work if i were to be takeing hydroxycut hardcore at the same time?


that wouldnt be a good idea because it says you shouldnt take any other stimulants with this product, it would probobly be overkill on your body

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Since you take the Amp02 45 minutes before, should I take this on an empty stomach before my Pre-Workout meal or does it not matter. Also grapefruit juice isnt in my cutting diet at the moment, but if I were to put it in a type of sugar free juice, would it enhance the effect?

----------


## worldpower

i take amp 02 45min before workout then and i eat 10 min before work out with a light meal, i take it with water

----------


## Kaioken

thanks bros

will answer Q's in particular next week

really appreciate the feedback and exchange

----------


## worldpower

im gonna bump my dose up to 12 pills, ive seem to have gotten used to 8.
makes you feel really good, ive been taking it everyday but im gonna stop and only use it on workout days, it seems addicting

----------


## Kaioken

Try to reserve Amplify 02 for just pre lifting Sir.


Thanks so much for the kind feedback it helps alot.

----------


## worldpower

> Try to reserve Amplify 02 for just pre lifting Sir.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the kind feedback it helps alot.


yes, im only taking it pre lifting for now on, feels real good but i can honestly say there is something much more addictive then caffiene in it.

----------


## Kaioken

The Stimulant Framework took MONTHS to hone Sir

sorry but its true

After the last sample I knew we had it  :Smilie: 

its a source of GREAT satisfaction to know its [email protected]!

----------


## III

does the amp 02 make you all jittery like some other stimulants do......when I take any other thermos I feel horrible, like I am about to jump out of my skin, my stomach gets all jacked up, I get random chills, sweaty palms, can't sleep very well (I have tried redline capsules and hotrox extreme lately and I hate the shit).
they used to not make me feel that way, maybe b/c I am sitting in a classroom all day and not outside, IDK.

will amp 02 make me feel the same or what should I expect????

----------


## UpstateTank

start off w/ a lower dose to asses your tolerance!  :Big Grin:

----------


## III

yeah I will once I start taking the amp but cant go any lower w/ Redline or HotRox, I only take 1 pill as it is. (still f's me all up)

----------


## Kaioken

> 1)Since you take the Amp02 45 minutes before, should I take this on an empty stomach 
> 
> 2)Also grapefruit juice isnt in my cutting diet at the moment, but if I were to put it in a type of sugar free juice, would it enhance the effect?



1: 
Some prefer one way or another. Find what is best for you. 
HOWEVER having about 20-30 grams of a complex carbphydrate with 30 ounces of water Should Amplify 02 the potency of the product by about 15-20% ( based on feedback by those that respond of to carbohydrate co-ingestion with some of the ingredients in Amplify 02).

2:

Fear not fruit juice when cutting (only pre lifting) 
Liver Re-glycogenation can be quite good for you somewhere near pre wokout. Not only for Brain function, but also for initiating fat buring by increase work capacity.
Grape Fruit juice is not needed but if you did take it it may Amplify the effects of Amplify 02 yes via naragen

----------


## CoreyTampa09

thank you - How effective is the Raw MCC and would I seek good results lifting on my new 3 day split without it?

----------


## Taurus

how long can this product be taken for continuously and does it need any type of pct?

----------


## UpstateTank

> how long can this product be taken for continuously and does it need any type of pct?


no...no pct needed

theoretically you could take it forever
but your body would probably adjust to the stims, so something like 4 weeks on, take a week off and you're golden

----------


## Kaioken

> no...no pct needed
> 
> theoretically you could take it forever
> but your body would probably adjust to the stims, so something like 4 weeks on, take a week off and you're golden



definite good advice

I like to run 5 weeks on 2 weeks off with Amplify 02

when you go back on you realize how strong the product is and appreciate it that way too.

I must say though though that people that use Amplify 02 four times a week( just prefliting) seem to always get that fire inside that pushes you.

----------


## Kaioken

> thank you - How effective is the Raw MCC and would I seek good results lifting on my new 3 day split without it?


Amplify 02 has all you need technically

But while Lifting I do prefer to take RawMCC daily, its just too helpful as a addition for Strength, Muscle Hardness and Substrate for Cellular energy under Anaerobic conditions.

----------


## Jiesel

Id like to give my fair review on Amp02. I'm not looking to knock the product in anyway or give It negative publicity, Just my personal experience.

I'v taken Amp02 for 1 week now, I was waiting until Bicep day to give a review because thats when I figured Id get the most out of the muscle pump. In all honesty, I feel no real difference If any at all then when working out naturally. Now in all fairness I decided not to use the RawMCC I bought along with the product because I wake up at 8am and I am at the gym by 9:15am. Im not sure how much of an effect that should give on the Amp02 though. 1st day I took 8 pills - nothing, 2nd - 12 pills nothing, 3rd - off, 4th - 12 pills - still nothing.......Now Im not sure how long I should give the product to set in but Id rather not waste the product If It could be more useful to someone else. Like most supplements, what works for one, may not work for others....While using NO Shotgun I got extreme pumps and felt lots of energy and focus but the product lost It's effect after about 3-4 weeks. Iv never tried any other preworkout supps. Hopefully Im not the only one who doesnt get much out of Amp02, I dont want to seem crazy  :Hmmmm:  . It seems like a well thought out product with lots of great Ingredients and there seems to be plenty of great reviews so Im not sure why Its not working for me.

Plus, taking 12 pills is not my batch of tea either, but neither was taking a scoop of nasty ass NO shoty....How were you guys taking the pills. I usually take all 12 over a 5-10 min period. I break them up into 4 groups of 3 pills. Take 3 pills, take a min or two break and take 3 more...etc.

----------


## scottish

I appreciate the fair honest review. Not everyone is going to experience the benefits of supplements. 

How long before you hit the gym did you take them?

----------


## Jiesel

Like I said, I wake up at 8am, eat a light breakfast and down the pills around 8:15...I leave my house around 8:55 and am at the gym by 9-9:10am

----------


## scottish

Must of missed that.. You would think about an hour would be plenty of time to kit in. Did you try using any ephedrine with it? I think thats what some were using.

----------


## RANA

Unfortunately I had the same results as Jiesel

----------


## Jiesel

If anyones Interested in purchasing my remainder of Amp02 which is like 90% and the Raw MCC pm me....must be in the US...If this is against board rules let me know.

----------


## worldpower

> Id like to give my fair review on Amp02. I'm not looking to knock the product in anyway or give It negative publicity, Just my personal experience.
> 
> I'v taken Amp02 for 1 week now, I was waiting until Bicep day to give a review because thats when I figured Id get the most out of the muscle pump. In all honesty, I feel no real difference If any at all then when working out naturally. Now in all fairness I decided not to use the RawMCC I bought along with the product because I wake up at 8am and I am at the gym by 9:15am. Im not sure how much of an effect that should give on the Amp02 though. 1st day I took 8 pills - nothing, 2nd - 12 pills nothing, 3rd - off, 4th - 12 pills - still nothing.......Now Im not sure how long I should give the product to set in but Id rather not waste the product If It could be more useful to someone else. Like most supplements, what works for one, may not work for others....While using NO Shotgun I got extreme pumps and felt lots of energy and focus but the product lost It's effect after about 3-4 weeks. Iv never tried any other preworkout supps. Hopefully Im not the only one who doesnt get much out of Amp02, I dont want to seem crazy  . It seems like a well thought out product with lots of great Ingredients and there seems to be plenty of great reviews so Im not sure why Its not working for me.
> 
> Plus, taking 12 pills is not my batch of tea either, but neither was taking a scoop of nasty ass NO shoty....How were you guys taking the pills. I usually take all 12 over a 5-10 min period. I break them up into 4 groups of 3 pills. Take 3 pills, take a min or two break and take 3 more...etc.


I just swallow them all at the same time, im only using 8 pills cause it seems to be enough for results now

----------

